# Volume controller for Creative Inspire 2.1 2500



## parag1985 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi guys need ur help in suggesting me where can i get the volume controller for my speakers Creative Inspire 2.1 2500.Asked few shops in  nehru place but no luck.
Please suggest where can i possible get it.


Regards
Parag


----------

